# More cabinet back hackery ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Well not quite. Began as a solid cabinet back installed but not attached. This was a good job for the Rockwell multitool. No plumbing stubbed out, just stubbed up.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Not to burst your bubble, but I think I see a galvy strap on the copper stub


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Some cabinet company's are ridiculous. Should have took some pictures today. Drain stub hole looked like a beaver chewed through it. Water lines were 1 1/2" difference vertically, bending the shiot out of the stub outs. Makes you wonder if they even use a tape measure and how the hell they stay employed


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

moonapprentice said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but I think I see a galvy strap on the copper stub


Not to burst your bubble, but that piece of strap has about 5 wraps of duct tape around it covering all but the two holes used to screw it down. The top hole i folded the strap over because it was too long, you can see the tape folded over too.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am actually more curious as to how you work inside a cainet with your feet inside. I assume that you must be a yoga master


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

tim666 said:


> I am actually more curious as to how you work inside a cainet with your feet inside. I assume that you must be a yoga master


Contorting in cabinets is my yoga. Just fit and flexible. I'll have someone take a pic of me in a cabinet tomorrow. Only portion I lay down for is the faucet install.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

most of that drain is a nogo here, you have to run full 2 inch and 2 inch LA trap for kitchen sink, tubular traps not aloud anywhere...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Fortunately for here 1 1/2" drain arm and tubular is good.

Love a work day when there are no other trades around. Working totally solo, so here's a selfie of me in a cabinet. I really don't do much with my feet in the cabinet; just hook up supplies, drain body, ptrap.

I know in the past there was a thread on people having difficulty with disposals and coming up with tools and whatnot to hold it up, here is a pic of how I support the disposal during install.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I use to bend that way, but not anymore..LOL


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> most of that drain is a nogo here, you have to run full 2 inch and 2 inch LA trap for kitchen sink, tubular traps not aloud anywhere...












It's 'allowed' not aloud...LOL.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ah geez, the grammar police...LOL.............jnols is rubbing off on me..lmao........


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL.............jnols is rubbing off on me..lmao........


You can probably get a cream from your doctor for that!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Sipp said:


> You can probably get a cream from your doctor for that!


jnols is not curable.....:laughing:
now if my computer had grammar check along with spell check id be good to go...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

sipp said:


> you can probably get a cream from your doctor for that!





tmi...........


----------

